# Where are all the FAT bikes?



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Fat bikes are huge in the US. And it seems they would be popular in the EU as well but I have yet to see even one. OK, I live in tiny Villach, Austria, but still...

Back in Nov I saw that a shop in Vienna had a Trek Farley. Called them, sold out. Everywhere I checked within a few hrs drive, sold out. So where are they?

But I managed to get a Salsa Mukluk. And last week we had a lot of snow. Streets were a mess. Driving and parking a car was a really tough. Perfect day to commute to work on the fatty. Had so much fun I just wanted to ride around all day!


----------



## SlipSpace (Feb 3, 2014)

A long way and a swim from you but my LBS here in Norfolk, England have just got some Genesis Caribou in stock. Fabulous looking bike and a fatty is definitely something I would like.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's an increasing number in Finland (I don't have one). 
There's only a few BMX tracks in the country but those who who have one nearby have also started doing Fatbike BMX  I think there's some videos on youtube...


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

Da french connexion from the north of France ( Baie de Somme )


----------



## moxnix (Nov 19, 2011)

My fat bike is in transit from the US.

Want to get together with other riders. 

We'll need to have a FatBike festival in Europa.


----------

